# Jessem Rout-R-Lift II plate corner radius



## jvanbrecht (Dec 22, 2008)

What is it.. for the love of $DIETY .. I have tried 1/2, 3/4, 5/8, 7/8...

7/8 comes close.. but I end up with this.. Using Fusion 360 to design the cutout. I know, I could probably have done it manually with 4 strips of wood by now, but that is not the point.. I have a CNC for a reason (and that reason is fun  )


----------



## jvanbrecht (Dec 22, 2008)

Bump.. anyone? Someone has to know.. I suppose I could call Jessem... but someone has to know.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Try it in metric


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Try putting a compass or divider in the center of the hole and measure to the flat just before the curve. That should give you the radius (theoretically).


----------



## BigDaddySnipes (Dec 9, 2020)

Take a look at this manual it says the radius is 3/4.


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2315/8051/files/03100_-_Rout-R-Plate_Manual.pdf?5681906909935538969


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Try a piece of tape on the 3/4. You may need to do this the old fashion way.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @BigDaddySnipes.


----------

